# Wanting to rent long term in cyprus (where do we start?!)



## ladylou (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi,

I`m new to the site so pls forgive me if a get carried away with loads of questions!!
Basicaly, my husband (27) myself(28) and two kids eldest 8yrs old and youngest 12wks old have had enough of the british lifestyle and really want to move in febuary to Cyprus.

I`ve done a fair of research and paphos seems to be our kind of place (hopefully).
We are looking to rent a 3 bed close to a good school and also close to somewhere where we can both find work, hubby in the general building trade and myself in the hotel & catering sector.

Could anyone pls point us in the right direction,any advice would be great !

All of us are really keen to bite bullet and go for it, the question is... Where do we start?!

Hope to hear from somebody soon,
louise x:


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Research, find the right school, go out low season get a holiday let , then look for long let last thing you want is to be stuck in the wrong area you need ,to get out there,
to find out more about schools ,health care ect look at my link below lots info on there.
take youre time , we are of in 4 weeks but been planning it a long tome 
goodluck


----------



## Wee Jen (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Louise,

My name is Jenna (21) and I am new to this too ( I am also a big question girl  )

My soon to be hubby (25) and I are looking to move out to the Pafos area in May and have been advised to rent once we get there, ie book self catering for couple weeks while your finding accom.

There is a really good ex pat magazine over there which I forget the name of it is full of information and rental companies if your stuck, though I am sure someone on this site will be able to point you in the right direction, eveyone seems very helpful.

My parents are looking to move over within next 2 years. They had looked at the international school in Pafos for my little sister, when we visited it is was so cool, its like a big American campus with big new sports centre. I think the kids have to pass a entrace test and if they pass there in....but it is definately worth a look.

Keep in touch as renting and jobs are all in my interests too, hopefully we can be of help to each other and fingers crossed we will both be over in Cyprus by early next year!!!

All the best,

Jen


----------



## ladylou (Aug 31, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Research, find the right school, go out low season get a holiday let , then look for long let last thing you want is to be stuck in the wrong area you need ,to get out there,
> to find out more about schools ,health care ect look at my link below lots info on there.
> take youre time , we are of in 4 weeks but been planning it a long tome
> goodluck


Thanks for all ur sound advice, we`re coming out in oct for a week to really have a good look around so hopefully we`ll feel better about what to do.
Thanks 
Lou x:


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

ladylou said:


> Thanks for all ur sound advice, we`re coming out in oct for a week to really have a good look around so hopefully we`ll feel better about what to do.
> Thanks
> Lou x:


good luck lou,if you want to chat pm or mail me, Iwill be there by mid oct not sorted date yet as going down south to see family leave from there.
Tricia


----------



## ladylou (Aug 31, 2008)

Wee Jen said:


> Hi Louise,
> 
> My name is Jenna (21) and I am new to this too ( I am also a big question girl  )
> 
> ...


Wow!,
its crazy,doing something like this you feel like ur on ur own. When actually there are lots of people trying to do the same and make better life for them selfs.

Thank you so much for all ur advice, its great help just to think that ur going thro the same.We want to do this so bad but just need to know that we`re gonna cover all aspects of the move.

Thanks once again
lou x
Ps: are you shipping ur things over? If so by what means ?
xx


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Lou, 

Looking at moving out to Paphos early nest year, i have a 16 month old daughter and am in the same situation as yourself. I have been looking at long term rental sites (just type in paphos long term rent in search engine) loads come up, and covers most budgets. I will be looking at sending my daughter to local school not private, we are flying out this week to check out a few villages i have earmarked and to meet up with a few friends i have made on this forum. I will let you know how i have got on. 
Speak soon
Bev


----------

